# Stockphoto gesucht



## FrankyFlowers (7. Juni 2007)

QUOTE=FrankyFlowers;1433227]Hi
Kann mir jmnd. bitte sagen wo -abseits von dA oder google pic- ich passende Stockphotos finde?
Ich hab schon einige Seiten durchgewühlt, aber einen Makro Vogelperspektive shot eines akzeptablen Tellers nicht gefunden.

Was Ich unter akzeptabel verstehe wäre ein Teller der 1. ganz drauf ist ^^ 2. leer ist   3. leicht shiny und elegant wirkt vllt im Vileroy&Boch Stil, jedoch nicht zu modern. 4. und natürlich in entsprechender Auflösung und Größe (so 800px²)

Ja dazu noch klassisches schnörkelloses Besteck( Muss nicht auf dem selben Bild sein)

Dass Sahnehäubchen wär natürlich wenn das Besteck und Teller auf einem Bild wären, und dass auf einer weißen Tischdecke mit seitlichem Lichteinfall.
Ok so viel zu den möglicherweise redundanten Details.
Wär mir irgednwas empfehlen kann und sei es nur eine Seite die generell ein gutes Angebot an Bildern für die nicht kommerzielle Anwendung hat.
Feuer frei. 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Zinken (8. Juni 2007)

Was in der Richtung: http://www.digitalstock.de/detail.p...suche=%%&seite=35&uid=&abilder=16&text=teller ?

Spontan fallen mir ein:
http://www.digitalstock.de
http://www.pitopia.de
http://www.panthermedia.net
http://www.fotolia.de
http://www.photocase.de

War hier nicht irgendwann mal eine Auflistung mit Online-Agenturen?


----------



## FrankyFlowers (9. Juni 2007)

Sehr gut Danke dir für deine Mühen!
Das Bild ist schonmal das Beste momentan.
Leider ist es nich in der vogelperspektive also orthogonal, der Teller etwas zu modern legère, aber wie gesagt, das Beste soweit ^^.
Und was die anderen URLs angeht vielen Danke, vllt werde ich dort fündig.

Ciao!


----------



## Beppone (12. Juni 2007)

Ciao,

schau doch mal bei http://www.pixelio.de, dort darfst du die Bilddaten unter Autorennennung kostenlos nutzen. Ab und an werd ich da fündig, ansonsten - selbst machen!

Grüße!


----------

